# WIP Imperial Fists



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

hey all i have been just working on doing some Imperial fists and i started a prac marine last night i just wanna know what you think

most of the armor is done how i want i just need to do the metalics.
(and yeah i got my finger in the light so there is a big shadow )


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Yellow's not a color I use in my army, but you have definitely got a good job of it going.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice job there Az. Not too experienced with yellow, but you're doing a good job.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i have finished the body of the above marine and it is below for your viewing pleasure please C&C also i need to fix up the freehand fist a little but im pretty happy with it!


























my first attempt to airbrush my basecoat it came out a bit to thick.. i think i will get it right next time!


















if you have any tips for cleaning an airbrush please advise!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Nicely done! Yellow can be a huge pain, but it looks good here. Less 'sunshine and buttercups' but more of an actual suit of power armour. What colour is the 2nd guys cloth going to be?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I think the second attempt looks worlds better than the first, looks much cleaner and smoother. I'd definatley stay on course with the airbrushing method!

Good work dude!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> my first attempt to airbrush my basecoat it came out a bit to thick.. i think i will get it right next time!


Part of the learning curve. :wink: A few "light" coats will leave you with a very smooth surface to work with. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Final Update!

i have finished the marine please look for your viewing please and C&C i tried to do a marble base dont know how well it turned out if you want pics of it please let me know as they guy is not glued down... just pinned


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A good start. But I've got some suggestions that will bring these models up leaps and bounds. First off though, the yellow itself is very well done, as I said, particularly on the airbrushed model. But there are some things you need to do to bring their level up a notch.

First off, tidy up the fist on his knee. Bring the fingers in closer, as at the moment it doesn't really resemble the IF logo too much. Work slowly and it will look much nicer.
Also there a few places that need touch ups (soft armour in wrist joint is still yellow for example)

Secondly, regarding the battle damage (as i assume that is what the effect on the rear of the leg is) I think you should either spread the damage across the whole model, or not do any, because at the moment it doesn't really look "right" to me.

Next, I think you definatley need to choose a company to do, so that you can paint the shoulder trims a different colour. At the moment there is a little too much yellow on the top half of the model, painting the trims a diferent colour would help break apart the one colour look.

Lastly, paint the rims of your bases, this is a small thing that makes the world of difference. just giving them two coats of bestial brown will make the model look much more finished.

As i said, this is an exceptionally good start and my hat goes off to you for choosing such a difficult colour (I still wish I had the balls to make a proper go off yellow)
Once you've done a few things to just tidy it up and get a little more detail in there, you will have a really great looking model :victory:

hope this helps 

Reaper


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks heaps for the help now i have a few quesions on your C&C 

1. it was my first attempt at freehand im still not very good but im getting there! maybe i should take it off if i cant get it right?

2. soft armour in wrist joints is still yellow? i dont understand i thought i got red wash into those ....

3. the "battle damage" isnt battle damage its supposed to be like the paint has rubbed off as he has moved through his surroundings.

4. mm i guess you are right about the shoulder trims i just got lazy 

5. the rims are painted black i like them black the paint is just still wet in the pictures 

thank you heaps for your comments


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

First of all, +rep.

Secondly, good job on the yellow. I agree that your first mini has its paints on extremely thick, but your airbrushing looks great. The damage to the paint on the legs look great, and I would put some kind of debris or such on there to show what is causing it. The fist could be a bit closer, but you could chip it up to show it wearing off from debris/battle damage as well. I have never been a fan of nice, crisp marines. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

umm well it's a great start man! An Airbrush is something that will come with practice... The only real beef I've got is with your "marble" It looks like a piece of styrofoam was used for the base. Doesn't look marbly to me at all! Perhaps Gale Force Nine's Rubble basing is a solution for you, paint it up to look marbly and you'll be fine!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mm yeah i still got to work on the technique.. the base is made out of cork with plasticard glued on top... i think it might be too thick though.

i dont like buying resin bases i prefer to make them myself.


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

nice models!

though i have a couple of suggestions if you're interested!

all right,

first:if I were you,i'd try to keep the colour more clean,when you use your wash!(i supppose you used a wash)

second:i don't like very much the "ruined" effect on the legs.how you did it it's all right,though it's a bit "nonesense" to have the armour so ruined down there and when all the rest in new!

all this imho of course.and if I can tell you even something more,for the ruined effect,try to paint first with a brown,and only then paint the metallic color "inside" on the brown part.i don't know if I make mself clear,probably not!

so that you have a darker colour between the yellow and the metallic.

keep on painting!

bye:so_happy:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the comments sommo i do appreciate your comments very much
in fact i didnt use a proper wash i just mixed one part Vallejo Red Leather to 6 parts water and used that as a wash but it does tend to not work as good as a proper Citadel wash.

the ruined parts of the legs i like alot.. i guess a little wear would help around the mini but if you walked through like miles of thorny scrub what would happen? that is the effect i am trying to achieve although if i have to explain it so much i might drop the idea 

i definatly appreciate all comments like yours, and definatly from you who has amazing Imperial Fists


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The yellow on the first marine looks a bit molted, but that is with me blowing up the pics so IRL they probably look smooth.

Hmm cleaning an airbrsh can be tricky, if you have clogged the entire thing then it will take some special chemicals and a lot of soaking with the possibility of replacing the tip. If the air and paint still have a path to travel down you an try using window cleaner, which works wonders, just make sure you rinse afterward because the amonia can start eating at the rubber seals. If it is gunked then soaking and careful scrapping are about the best ways to deal with that.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mm its not gunked.. there is just bits of paint left around on the airbrush... i want to get it real clean.. si ill try the glass cleaner then do a few sprays of plain water to clean it all out.

thanks for the help.. i am just paranoid about ruining my airbrush


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> The yellow on the first marine looks a bit molted, but that is with me blowing up the pics so IRL they probably look smooth.
> 
> Hmm cleaning an airbrsh can be tricky, if you have clogged the entire thing then it will take some special chemicals and a lot of soaking with the possibility of replacing the tip. If the air and paint still have a path to travel down you an try using window cleaner, which works wonders, just make sure you rinse afterward because the amonia can start eating at the rubber seals. If it is gunked then soaking and careful scrapping are about the best ways to deal with that.



To help avoid this later use the recipe for the home made reducer that I sent you. If you don't mind spending a little extra money then you can use 'flow aid' instead of windex. This way the paint will still travel freely but you don't have to worry so much about your rubber seals.

Liquitex Flow Aid:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Winsor and Newton Galleria makes a nice flow aid that is reasonably cheap as well seeing you mix it 20:1 water. In the long run the concentrated flowaid will last you longer and be cheaper then the windex but windex is nice since you clean brushes with is as well.

Az what brush did you end up getting?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> the ruined parts of the legs i like alot.. i guess a little wear would help around the mini but if you walked through like miles of thorny scrub what would happen? that is the effect i am trying to achieve although if i have to explain it so much i might drop the idea


I think the idea is a decent one but the execution is the problem. Right now it tends to look too much like a big mess instead of scratching and such. On the next model, try going with the less is more approach and limit the damage to the very bottom edge and maybe slightly higher. The problem with it as it stands is that it looks like you slapped a bit of boltgun on it and left it like that. 

I would suggest that you control the area you want chipped by painting it fully and then edging it with a small amount of light brown on the edges of the chips, followed by a slightly lighter yellow than the rest of the armour. Both of these colours would be pencil thin obviously but the effect will look far better.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

ahh good suggestion wraithlord! thanks for the help.. for the proper ones i think that is a smarter course of action!

and djinn i have a Paacshe (spelling?) Internal Mix Dual Action Airbrush i think it is VLS ?

so the mixture you sent me fist.. do i just wash that through after i paint.. or do i mix it with the paint? i use vallejo so would it be just 2:1 or something?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> so the mixture you sent me fist.. do i just wash that through after i paint.. or do i mix it with the paint? i use vallejo so would it be just 2:1 or something?


The answer is both. You use this as the reducer to mix with the paint. (Mix it together with the paint until you get the consistency of skimmed milk) And since you are using the Paache VSL you can keep one of your siphon bottles filled with the clear reducer to run through the gun in between colours and after the project is complete to clear out any remaining paint in the gun.:victory:


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi there, I was looking at the pictures (to be honest, I didn't read all the discussion, so maybe already said what I'm gonna to) and I think you can enhance the results for example by using new GW inks. It's specially suitable for speedpainting of army but I also use them while painting minis for display. It's simple - just apply undercoat and basecoat colours (I suggest bright ones), metallic colours, then apply tvo or three coats of ink (I recommend Devlan Mud, which is something between brown and black) and you are almost done. Well shaded smooth transitioned surface. Then you may highlight armour edges with thin bright line (mix of white and base yellow for example), edges of gun with some thin silver line, you can add small white dot on eyes. I think you can get much better result with no extra time (except waiting for inks become dry) and no extra skills.

Your freehand technique need some practise, but it's good you use it. I think that freehanded fist is big for that kneepad, I'd use smaller. It's helpful to draw main lines of freehand with pencil right on the model and then paint with brush over the lines. I htink most of painters prefet this way. It can prevent you from freehand disproportions or so...


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the advice.. but you scared me i hate ink! but the devlan mud is a wash.. and yeah i will be using that i just dont have one yet.. so i made my own wash out of red leather.

but everything else is good advice!


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

Azwraith said:


> thanks for the advice.. but you scared me i hate ink! but the devlan mud is a wash.. and yeah i will be using that i just dont have one yet.. so i made my own wash out of red leather.
> 
> but everything else is good advice!


Washes, inks, who cares? Inks did good job, but they were too pigmented and after dried, they become shiny. Washes are the same (in way using it) but they are less pigmented, more dense and dim. I think you shouldn't be afraid of using both of them (for example GW ink for washing skintones is great for metalics), it just need some practice.

Your own 'wash' (dunno what you used to create it, just som colour and water?) seems to have some problems with smoothness and flowing into recesses continuously. If I am creating some soft of washes or juices (for glazing), I like to use Matte Medium from Vallejo (together with colour and lots of water). That's how I create coloured shading and colour toning. 

I think this is in your head - you need always to think about trying new techniques, don't be afraid of it and never say 'it's good enough for me, don't need to try anything new'.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello all well i have made some more work on my imperial fists i kind of changed the way i have been painting them.. i tried the technique that dezertfox uses in his Deathwing ahoy thread

can you please comment and critique also can an admin move this to project log section as that is what it will become.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it, and I'm surprised i do! Normally I HATE any yellow that isn't pristine, but these boys do look really nice

You're definatley one of the few who has the yellow painting gene


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

As someone mentioned earlier, using GF9 products will enhance your base one heck of a lot. They do a very nice large rubble pot which has plenty of bits to use that are easily painted as marble. 

I like the weathered yellow ones too. Reminds me I must get my IF pics up at some point haha. We shall compare!!! Great work, keep it up!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good. the are definitely coming along:victory:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

New Update i have done some more shading on the Eagle and Tabard and started on the eyes and purity seals.. i have base coated a Pfist and one of the Backpacks.. didnt think there was any point posting that yet

















and a Combi weapon i am working on


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude love the yellow you have got going on here, very nice and it looks dirty so it's not so bam in your face. Keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice job, I must say, you have got nice imperial fists. They were my first army, i know how hard they can be!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are really coming along, nicely done so far.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks everyone for the kind words especially Damned Fist and Wraithlord.. because you guys are amazing painters and b) damned fists has super awesome IF himself  (also kind inspired me to collect IF in the first place but shh... that is kind of gay)

neway! so updates just minor there is a picture with a backpack on the non-tabard marine and a Pfist on the Tabard Marine.. it was a BT Fist but i shaved the Templar Cross out from under the chains.. and not it is not 

also i have some work on my Chapter Master / Captain in power armour.. incase i dont want to field lysander.


















there is also a picture of the back of the chapter master but i wont show it but you can see at this link
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b303/Azwraith_/IMG_0141.jpg


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Perfick, exactly how I would go around painting IF if I had them  Infact they're looking that nice I might paint one of my other DW armies like that.. Hmm


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good Az; though if I am to be honest the one wielding two missile launchers screams angry marine to me.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah especially when i paint him yellow.. never thought of taht.... oh well  i might make him a angry marine!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen some BAD paintjobs for IF and this is definatly NOT one of em. Yellow looks great details are very nice. +rep my friend


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

You're doing a great job so far!!! I love it, you make me wanna start my own Imperial Fist's army!!!! Peace friend!!!

~Beltiac


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

well my first IF Sarge is done! i gave him what looks like a melta pistol (which it is) but in game ill do counts as Combi Melta probably.. or bolt pistol

but before you get to see those pictures this is what im working on now! termi and a chaos lord (my 2nd fav cast... dont know why )










and the 360º image of my Sarge!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Loving the gritty sarge you're doing a really good job on these guys. The yellow is vibrant yet dirty without looking unfinished

Oh and by the way. There are some better shots of my templars in my log now, just though you may like to have a gander

Great job and +Rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

here is the status of the Chaos Lord and Termi i am working on... need to clean up the paint on his face...


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry for the double post im just stuck on what to do on my termies thunder hammer.
please help


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

The IF look great Azwraith, and the termie is coming along just as well, I really like the legs. i also like the Chaos lord, the cape and axe look sweet +rep


----------



## bizantium (Jul 19, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> New Update i have done some more shading on the Eagle and Tabard and started on the eyes and purity seals.. i have base coated a Pfist and one of the Backpacks.. didnt think there was any point posting that yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Massive improvment over the test marine. The weathered yellow paintjob is fantastic. Yellow is an absolute pain to deal with (at least for me) but you've executed it very, very well. :good:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

superb
really like the dirty but polished yellow u got going it works well
excellent stuff az
rep for you


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

well its been WAY to long since my last post but ive finally started painting again
here is a pic of a Libby i bought myself for xmas havent finished the tabard yet but not sure where to go on it.

im going to paint up his different hand options and ive done a damned fist and turned his book thingo into a sheild which ill paint up aswell ill make it so i can interchange the weapons via pinning so i can have different builds.

well the pics arent too good need some prac but ill upload finished ones later.. and finished pics of the termi i was working on


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Personally, I would go with a darker red, almost a black possibly. The focus of this model has to be the face area so you don't want to much colour elsewhere to divert attention away from it.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i only went red cose thats my army theme i wanted the libby to feel like he was a part of the army.

but going darker i think is a good idea ill throw a few more black washes on it..


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Update Update Update!!!

so here are the workings on my sternguard. 4 bodies done so far just workingon the arms now for them and the last body aswell.

also is my termi libby after i washed a bit more.. and my termi i finished but never uploaded the photos


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

i like they way they are coming along the yellow looks great.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Yellow is nice, not so sure on red with it though, doesn't seem right


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Still looking good. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Nii-faa-rack na thall!!!

THREADOMANCY!!!!!

well i have been on hiatus from warhammer for a good 8 months or so now.. i have had alot of difficulties with my jobs and (not having a job) that i havent really had all that much time for warhammer in general.. 

also i have a very fickle personallity and i have been back into my magic over the past few months as well.

however since i have finally started working again (townleygroupinternational.com btw)
i thought i should get back into my warhammer since i have alot left to do, and i want to play some proper battles with some new mates that collect aswell (tau/necrons and orks)

so i thought while cleaning up all my warhammer and setting it up (now that i have some desk space .. although only a tressel table it is still fairly permanant) i thought it would be a good idea to take some photographs of where im up to and what i have left to go.. and ill be a monkeys uncle do i have a long way to go.

picture of my desk in all its shoddy glory. (still working out my new camera btw.. nikon coolpix s60 not the best but it is good for out and about shots)









close up on my guys to-do all the marines need to be stripped .. apart from what is boxed and the landraider (also the eldar are just for the fun of it)









and my work area that has my completed stuff (woot 3 models) and stuff almost finished and what im working on currently etc.









also a quick shot on what im working on finishing my libby! just did some magical powers since i lost his hand i just gs'd over it  oh well









and hope you like.. i also have a ork log which i will bring back from the dead once i start work on it.. just wanna get my fists rolling first!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well your back, & thats what matters. hope you get further this time around :wink:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

These are nicely done . i too have an imperial fists army in the works. i base coat mine in skull white, give them a few coats of golden yellow, i do all metallics in black (vents etc.) shoulder pad trim, aquila, helm lenses and bolter casings with scab red then go over it again in blood red. i have tried washing but it doesnt come out too great . anyways keep up the good work!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay small update did the spell effect on my librarian i personally love it.. it looks way better in real life than in this povo pictures.. (i am still setting up a light box once i do ill re-shoot all my dudes)









and


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Awsomeness! sheer and truly... very much pleasent to look at.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

So at like 3am last night i decided that a body a the torso+head in the next pictures needed to be something more than just your regular marine or sargeant (i think it looks to cool) so i was thinking.. i have lysander already and im going to get a master of the forge.
thats pretty much all my HQ's and i dont want him to be a sternguard... mmm

i know ill make him a counts as Predo Kantor.. because well i can and he would be good to take for sternguards become scoring units yay 

im also thinking of making his arms magnetized so he can be Predo Kantor or Cap'n Shrike
cose i think his backpack looks kinda jump packy!

anyway id like to know what you all think about the pose and add-ons before i glue the sucka. also ill be removing the mold lines before i glue.. and adding some guitar cable from the storm bolter to the ammo on his backpack.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

what IS his backpack?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not 100% sold on the spell effect, but it's nicely done and definitely stands out, so i'll put that down to personal preference 

Welcome back, looking forward to more unique ideas :victory:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i kinda wanted a different effect originally on the spell ( i wanted it to be like flaming) but i found it very difficult to GS flames so i went with a iron twist kind of thing.. i might need to redo some of the painting though

also @ Fallen his backpack is 2 clips from some Tau Weaponary. and 2 Tau Heads as the exhausts 

as seen on bits and kits here
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/xv8-battlesuit-flamer-p-1055.html
and
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/xv8-battlesuit-head-set-p-1057.html


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

*WIP Imperial Fists - Update 19/10/10*

well got my AoBR Dready in the mail today so i thought id have a little play while i had the chance.

now i want my dreadnought to be a mm and fist.. but i dont want it to be stock and i really like the look of the venerable style faceshield headmask thingo.. so here is the plasticard and cutting part of my conversion (i have to greenstuff still)

first i carefully cut some guidlines inside the main face shield and then went over the cuts multiple times









until you get it out like this!









now i missed a few steps but basically its just a normal marine head. with a shoulder pad behind it (i had to trim the sides to make it fit) and some plastic card curved for the guard. i cut the bottom out so i can green stuff in a curved front.









better view of the head.









Tell me what you think!


----------



## DazMagiK (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking good bro. It actually looks hell Venerabley Dreadnaughty. Hell Goood idea aye.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Update!!! finished painting my dreadnought.. tell me what you think!!! PLEASE!!! haha


































mmm the detail doesnt come out to well in the photo's .. i have to get a light box going!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

its looks good Az


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good, however, the yellow looks thick. Although, I'm pretty sure thats the camera because your other models look really good.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The yellow does look a little thick, but your a braver man than me for painting yellow, so kudos to you for doing it mate.

Great to see more Imperial Fists!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah it does look really thick in the photos.. but its not in RL i had to do about 3-5 coats of watered down yellow to get it smooth.. so i guess it is a little thicker than normal.. but its not like grossly thick in RL.. im most happy with the way the conversion turned out.. and the dreadnought CC Fist it looks really good to me


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Azwraith, like the conversion on the dread. Very tidy indeed. Gives the std aobr dread a very nice venerable look. Nice work on the yellow. Everything i have ever painted yellow looks like shit.(Well yellow shit anyway.)


----------



## DazMagiK (Oct 15, 2010)

Lookin good Az. It came out really well.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

little update while i had the camera out i tried to take a photo of a scout i did awhile ago.. horrible pictures but ill show them anyway.

will get a decent shot of the dread and scout when i get my daylight bulb etc etc excuse excuse..

NO FLASH!!!









WITH FLASH!!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah nice, the old scout models. Looking cool, they were really good models.

Keep it up Az, great to see!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

love what you done keep it up


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The Dread conversion is well done and quite creative, great job and keep it up! +rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks to everyone for their input means alot!

started painting some more marines.. i have 5 sternguard and 4 tac marines painted (apart from arms) so over the next week ill get all the arms done and then posted up  im really proud of them so ill need to get a lightbox'o working


----------

